# I know it's early but, Summer Vacation Plans anyone?



## Delta-T (Apr 5, 2012)

The way work goes we have to plan pretty far ahead...so, I have plans to go to Acadia NP in Maine for a week, see the Bah Habah, Fort Knox, maybe go to the Old Town Canoe. Also purchased neat season pass to a bunch of attractions here in NH (at significant discount) to ride the cog at Mt. Washington, various gondola and tram rides, alpine slide, Storyland, Six Gun City, Santa's Village, Scenic Railroad rides, The Flume, Lost River... etc. have also purchased tickets to handful of AA Baseball games to bring the family to. Anyone else gots some fun things planned?


----------



## Jack Straw (Apr 5, 2012)

We are heading down to DC tomorrow to visit our daughter for a few days. I haven't been told our itinerary yet, but I'm sure we'll see some cool stuff.


----------



## Flatbedford (Apr 5, 2012)

We have a week of island camping on Lake George planned for July. From last year.


----------



## daveswoodhauler (Apr 5, 2012)

Delta-T said:


> The way work goes we have to plan pretty far ahead...so, I have plans to go to Acadia NP in Maine for a week, see the Bah Habah, Fort Knox, maybe go to the Old Town Canoe. Also purchased neat season pass to a bunch of attractions here in NH (at significant discount) to ride the cog at Mt. Washington, various gondola and tram rides, alpine slide, Storyland, Six Gun City, Santa's Village, Scenic Railroad rides, The Flume, Lost River... etc. have also purchased tickets to handful of AA Baseball games to bring the family to. Anyone else gots some fun things planned?


 Ah, Story Land.....Have 3 kids so I have done all those items.....thank god I am almost at the end 
A tip, if you have a choice between Story Land and Santa's Village, I'd go with Santa's Village as it is a lot less crowded and the kiddies have short waits on the lines. Also, I think one of the employees mentioned that tuesdays and fridays were the slowest days....not sure why.
We ask my kids very year (9, 7 and 4) where they want to go, and they always pick Santa's Village.
Also, if you do go to StoryLand, there is a place about 1/10 of a mile down the road at the corner of Rte 16 I think....I think its called "House of 2000 Beers" or something like that,....if you are a beer drinker.
Also, Flume and Lost Rver are also pretty cool.
Not sure if you are going to be at Loon Mountain, but they have a gondola ride to the top, and we learned they also have caves to explore at the summit...similar to lost river, without the river, etc


----------



## daveswoodhauler (Apr 5, 2012)

Flatbedford said:


> We have a week of island camping on Lake George planned for July. From last year.


Steve, Do you have a boat that you use to get back and forth at ther campground? I usually fish every year in late June on Lake George, and the island campground is pretty cool


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Apr 5, 2012)

Looking into a trip to Curacao next month. 
We are going to Inner Harbor in the fall because I have a Nuclear seminar there. I have to get  24 continuing ed credits every two years and the convention thing is the easiest way to get them all at once. The convention is a few days so we may go for a full week.
In years past you could sign up for the seminar and automatically get the credits whether you attend or not. Now....you have to freakin scan your name card at the beginning and end of every class.  
The last seminar I attended in Inner Harbor, I went to 2 classes (maybes two hours worth) and got credit for all 4 days Those days are friggin over.
We are also planning a trip to NH again in the fall. I did not get to see as much as I wanted last year.


----------



## Delta-T (Apr 5, 2012)

daveswoodhauler said:


> Ah, Story Land.....Have 3 kids so I have done all those items.....thank god I am almost at the end
> A tip, if you have a choice between Story Land and Santa's Village, I'd go with Santa's Village as it is a lot less crowded and the kiddies have short waits on the lines. Also, I think one of the employees mentioned that tuesdays and fridays were the slowest days....not sure why.
> We ask my kids very year (9, 7 and 4) where they want to go, and they always pick Santa's Village.
> Also, if you do go to StoryLand, there is a place about 1/10 of a mile down the road at the corner of Rte 16 I think....I think its called "House of 2000 Beers" or something like that,....if you are a beer drinker.
> ...


 
We've actually been to most of these things before, and I agree about Santa's Village vs Storyland.
Side note- Remember when it used to be called the Westminster Village Inn? Have also eaten at a restaurant in "downtown" Westminster called the Town Hall maybe....they served these potato skins stuffed with scrambled eggs with hollandaise sauce...delicious. Good times.


----------



## Delta-T (Apr 5, 2012)

GAMMA RAY said:


> Looking into a trip to Curacao next month.
> We are going to Inner Harbor in the fall because I have a Nuclear seminar there. I have to get 24 continuing ed credits every two years and the convention thing is the easiest way to get them all at once. The convention is a few days so we may go for a full week.
> In years past you could sign up for the seminar and automatically get the credits whether you attend or not. Now....you have to freakin scan your name card at the beginning and end of every class.
> The last seminar I attended in Inner Harbor, I went to 2 classes (maybes two hours worth) and got credit for all 4 days Those days are friggin over.
> We are also planning a trip to NH again in the fall. I did not get to see as much as I wanted last year.


 
If you come in the fall, try to schedule around the "Highland Festival" @ Loon Mtn.....lots of dudes in skirts throwing logs to the sound of bagpipe and the smell of intestine pies. Its a hoot.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Apr 5, 2012)

Intestine pies?


----------



## Delta-T (Apr 5, 2012)

hagas...sounds bad, tastes good....like Pu Pu Platter, sound bad, taste good no?


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Apr 5, 2012)

Delta-T said:


> hagas...sounds bad, tastes good....like Pu Pu Platter, sound bad, taste good no?


I think it is Haggis Del...I had to Google it dammit. Thank god for friggin Google...cause I have to look up a lot things I read here..
No I would not partake in those Hagas....haggis...no way mister..  They showed a pic of it and it looks like a pile of chit in a casing..


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Apr 5, 2012)

Going to Puerto Rico for a few days with the old lady. May drive with her and the pooches to see friends in TX as well.

We take a few drives to the Whites and usually go camping in the fall there, but our favorite place at Crawford Notch was washed away in the floods this year. Big time bummer.

By the way- had haggis in Scotland one time. It was fried and had brown sauce with it. It was great stuff, but I was seriously cocked at 4:30 am. My Irish friend asked the cab driver if he had any daughters as he drove us home. Lucky I'm not a modern day bog-person.


----------



## Flatbedford (Apr 5, 2012)

daveswoodhauler said:


> Steve, Do you have a boat that you use to get back and forth at ther campground? I usually fish every year in late June on Lake George, and the island campground is pretty cool


 
We have an older 22' cuddy cabin that I'll haul up there. Last year my brother in law rented a boat and that was an enormous amount of money for a pretty lousy boat. Here it is on the beautiful Hudson river a few years ago, and another where it spends most of it's time now.


----------



## DAKSY (Apr 5, 2012)

Lessee... We're not gonna wait til summer to start the vacations....22 members of the our HOG Chapter (Brunswick, NY #3430) are gonna clamber aboard a big ole boat & head to Bermuda for a week, starting on the 29th of this month. No Harley dealers out there, so we may hafta get a group shot on some rented Vespas, or whatever scooters that are available. Then in May, many of the same are gonna head for DC the Thursday before Memorial Day Weekend & partake in the Rolling Thunder Procession with 30,000 other motorcycles. I WILL stop & render a salute to that Marine! Coupla short overnight trips to neighboring states around the Northeast throughout the summer months & then gonna do the Outer banks/Maggie Valley/ Tail of the Dragon in September. Still might drag my 60 year-old a$$ into the saddle & attempt an Iron Butt ride sometime in June or July, but that remains to be seen...


----------



## Flatbedford (Apr 5, 2012)

Would a Harley guy really allow himself to be photographed on a Vespa?


----------



## billb3 (Apr 5, 2012)

A mosquito infested salt water  lagoon commune  in the northern reaches of the Adriatic.​


----------



## DAKSY (Apr 5, 2012)

Flatbedford said:


> Would a Harley guy really allow himself to be photographed on a Vespa?


 
Hey, if that's all there is to ride, it's still RIDING! We wanna have everyone bring their Chapter Vests so we can get a group pic. Hopefully, we'll all be able to deal with the "Wrong Side" drivers...


----------



## CTguy9230 (Apr 5, 2012)

heading up to Maine for a few days end of this month..
then hopefully down to VA beach for a week in May


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Apr 5, 2012)

this time next week will be in Myrtle beach  S.C.  june spending a week on the outer banks of NC and in july will be a week in SC trying to remember the lake (close to clemson university, farthest west county in SC) (family reunion)


----------



## Delta-T (Apr 5, 2012)

billb3 said:


> A mosquito infested salt water lagoon commune in the northern reaches of the Adriatic.​


Croatia?? I suppose its as good a place as any for vacation.


----------



## Hoot23 (Apr 5, 2012)

Hopefully going to see my family in Ohio.


----------



## fishingpol (Apr 5, 2012)

Probably going to Va. late summer to visit wife's best friend and family.  Maybe hit a few NH sites.  We did the Flume Gorge, Cannon Mountain Aerial Tramway last year and Crawford Notch areas in NH.  Maybe hit Plimoth Plantation and Old Sturbridge Village in Ma. at some point.  Kids are getting away from kiddie ride places and are more into living history places.   

Here are some pics of the Flume Gorge.


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Apr 5, 2012)

Lake Hartwell near Clemson.   Nice.

there's talk of San Fran to attend a conference at Berkeley Museum of Paleontology and visit my brother.     Then my friend came to town this week and starts flashing around the idea of using her buddy passes (she's a flight attendant) for us to visit a another friend in Spain 

Than my dad is threatening Disney and I've promised the boy one more visit if someone we know is going  .


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Apr 5, 2012)

~*~Kathleen~*~ said:


> Lake Hartwell near Clemson. Nice.
> 
> there's talk of San Fran to attend a conference at Berkeley Museum of Paleontology and visit my brother. Then my friend came to town this week and starts flashing around the idea of using her buddy passes (she's a flight attendant) for us to visit a another friend in Spain
> 
> Than my dad is threatening Disney and I've promised the boy one more visit if someone we know is going  .


 
If anybody deserves to go to Spain on holiday it is you Kat....I hear the gentleman folk are rather pleasing to the eye there.....
I would put the kybosh on that Disney thang....


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Apr 5, 2012)

Because my wife just had a knee replacement and will have a hip replacement in a couple weeks, our summer might be a bit different this year. So I just might pack some bags and hang them on one of these bikes and head to the beautiful country of Northern MI.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Apr 5, 2012)

fishingpol said:


> Probably going to Va. late summer to visit wife's best friend and family. Maybe hit a few NH sites. We did the Flume Gorge, Cannon Mountain Aerial Tramway last year and Crawford Notch areas in NH. Maybe hit Plimoth Plantation and Old Sturbridge Village in Ma. at some point. Kids are getting away from kiddie ride places and are more into living history places.
> 
> Here are some pics of the Flume Gorge.
> 
> ...


 

come on down   look here first  http://www.virginia.org/BlueRidgeParkway/  if you intend to visit the middle to western part of the state its a must do. milepost 60 is about 30 minutes from my house, this is where we get on the parkway most of the time when we go up there, here's a few shots from previous visits

   "stock shot" of mountains




this is "5 oclock rock" we stopped there and had a picnic (wife and daughter pictured)




the view of our "lunchroom"





"narrow guage railroad" display, waterfall behind it , nice stop as well


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Apr 5, 2012)

I'm a hop skip and jump from around milepost 400 on the parkway.


----------



## smoke show (Apr 5, 2012)

So far just this.


----------



## billb3 (Apr 5, 2012)

Delta-T said:


> Croatia?? I suppose its as good a place as any for vacation.


_*Comune di Venezia*_


----------



## fishingpol (Apr 5, 2012)

stoveguy2esw said:


> come on down look here first  http://www.virginia.org/BlueRidgeParkway/ if you intend to visit the middle to western part of the state its a must do. milepost 60 is about 30 minutes from my house, this is where we get on the parkway most of the time when we go up there, here's a few shots from previous visits
> 
> "stock shot" of mountains
> 
> ...


Ha, we jumped on the parkway and enjoyed it for a while until we got stuck behind a camper. Wife's friend is in Troy with a backyard view of the mountains. The sunsets were very memorable. There is little light pollution where they are, and we looked at the milky way for some time as it had such clarity. Really nice folks down that way.  We fished the Rivanna and James River while there.  Hit Lake Anna, but got skunked.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Apr 5, 2012)

fishingpol said:


> Ha, we jumped on the parkway and enjoyed it for a while until we got stuck behind a camper. Wife's friend is in Troy with a backyard view of the mountains. The sunsets were very memorable. There is little light pollution where they are, and we looked at the milky way for some time as it had such clarity. Really nice folks down that way. We fished the Rivanna and James River while there. Hit Lake Anna, but got skunked.


 
troy is about 1.30 north of me up by charlottesville. one thing to remember about the parkway, time dont matter, its all about the view, the slower you go the less you miss suprised you got skunked at Anna, its usually a "giver" btw if you liked th rivanna you'd love the maury


----------



## Jack Straw (Apr 6, 2012)

Ah yes, here we sit on Route 81 in Pennsylvania. We have been parked for 15 minutes w/no end in sight. Good thing for the
dingleberry!  Nice weather here. Maybe we can tailgate for awhile.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Apr 6, 2012)

Jack Straw said:


> Ah yes, here we sit on Route 81 in Pennsylvania. We have been parked for 15 minutes w/no end in sight. Good thing for the
> dingleberry!  Nice weather here. Maybe we can tailgate for awhile.


Chit....81 is a hop skip away from me....!! Come on over...


----------



## Delta-T (Apr 6, 2012)

billb3 said:


> _*Comune di Venezia*_


while not as......"exotic" as Croatia, I hear they have nice glass. Sounds like good times. Be prepared for a lack of public restrooms (the bane of travelling in the ancient world IMO).


----------



## Delta-T (Apr 6, 2012)

GAMMA RAY said:


> Chit....81 is a hop skip away from me....!! Come on over...


 
not traffic on 81, that never happens to me (this is sarcasm, thick, and chuncky, like salsa). Lemme guess, they're redoing the road surface, again.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Apr 6, 2012)

Pa has the worst friggin roads...and when you go past the construction....1 guy working and 29 of them watching


----------



## Jack Straw (Apr 6, 2012)

I will give anyone 50 dollars for a plastic pail....just don't ask any questions


----------



## Delta-T (Apr 6, 2012)

Jack Straw said:


> I will give anyone 50 dollars for a plastic pail....just don't ask any questions


 
gimme like 6 hours, I'm leavin right now........


----------



## firebroad (Apr 6, 2012)

Thanks to the Economy I haven't taken a vacation for a number of years.  But I sure enjoy looking at other folks' pics/plans!  Keep 'em coming.


----------



## firefighterjake (Apr 9, 2012)

Going up to Alaska to visit BogeyDave, SnowLeopard and Nate and whoever else wants me to stop by and say hi . . . and my sister and brother-in-law. Actually, I'm not sure how things will work out, but figure I might be able to see some of our Alaskan gang. Third trip for me . . . first for my wife.

Camping, geocaching and ATVing in Maine for the rest of my vacation time . . . although I'm trying to convince a friend of mine to get his passport so we can go camping on Prince Edward Island.

Next year we're doing a big trip -- Ireland and perhaps Germany.


----------



## Gary_602z (Apr 9, 2012)

Going out to SW Kansas for my sons wedding in June. It is hard for me to take a vacation in the summer because I am normally working 24/7 and the rest of the year I get real busy!

Gary


----------



## Retired Guy (Apr 9, 2012)

Flatbedford said:


> We have a week of island camping on Lake George planned for July. From last year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Boated on LG for years. Usually spent a week at the cruiser docks in Red Rock Bay.


----------



## katwillny (Apr 23, 2012)

The wife and I just booked our summer vacation in Ogonquit Maine. We were there a few years ago for 2 days and absolutely loved it. We booked for a week now so that we can do more stuff while there. I have a thing for Lighthouses so I will have a great time visiting some while there. My son and daughter love seafood so we are looking forward to that as well. We were able to get a a room at a really nice hotel right by the water that we visited last time we were there. we intend to make this a yearly trip after having vacationed in Bethany Beach DE for the past 6 years or so.


----------



## bfunk13 (Apr 23, 2012)

I have every other week off, so tons of camping, fishing, river floating and firewood cutting. Love to BBQ so lots of meat on the grill. We will make our annual trip to California to see the in laws. Which always means taking the kids to some sort of amusement park. My brother makes a trip out every year from Wisconsin for a week. That is always a great time. Other than that play with kids and dogs i suppose. Whatever we do it will beat winter time for sure.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Apr 24, 2012)

Anthony Bourdain went to Croatia on last night's show and couldn't say enough good about the place/food/people/scenery


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Apr 24, 2012)

fishingpol said:


> Probably going to Va. late summer to visit wife's best friend and family. Maybe hit a few NH sites. We did the Flume Gorge, Cannon Mountain Aerial Tramway last year and Crawford Notch areas in NH. Maybe hit Plimoth Plantation and Old Sturbridge Village in Ma. at some point. Kids are getting away from kiddie ride places and are more into living history places.
> 
> Here are some pics of the Flume Gorge.
> 
> ...


 
Love all those places. As I stated above- a lot of the Crawford Notch area got washed away- including that great campground. Big bummer


----------



## fishingpol (Apr 24, 2012)

My old boss used to camp on an island off the coast of Maine.  A mail boat would ferry the campers to the island dock, and it was a several mile hike to the sites.  I don't remember the island, but the sites were limited and reservations were required.  Needless to say, they packed lightly because of the hike.  I bet a coastal campsite would be neat to stay at.


----------



## firefighterjake (Apr 25, 2012)

fishingpol said:


> My old boss used to camp on an island off the coast of Maine. A mail boat would ferry the campers to the island dock, and it was a several mile hike to the sites. I don't remember the island, but the sites were limited and reservations were required. Needless to say, they packed lightly because of the hike. I bet a coastal campsite would be neat to stay at.


 
Sounds like Isle au Haut . . . part of the island is part of Acadia National Park . . . much like Schoodic Peninsula, it's part of the national park that few visitors know about or go to. To be honest, I've never been there myself, but I've often thought it would be good for a visit.

http://www.isleauhaut.com/

http://www.nps.gov/acad/planyourvisit/duckharbor.htm


----------



## Eatonpcat (Apr 25, 2012)

Beach House in the Outer Banks in September...Can't wait, It's been many years since I've visited the OBX!


----------



## Badfish740 (Apr 25, 2012)

Delta-T said:


> I have plans to go to Acadia NP in Maine for a week, see the Bah Habah


 
Good call-we went two years ago and can't wait to go back.  There's so much more of Maine to see though.  I think is the summit of Sargent Mountain:


----------



## fishingpol (Apr 25, 2012)

firefighterjake said:


> Sounds like Isle au Haut . . . part of the island is part of Acadia National Park . . . much like Schoodic Peninsula, it's part of the national park that few visitors know about or go to. To be honest, I've never been there myself, but I've often thought it would be good for a visit.
> 
> http://www.isleauhaut.com/
> 
> http://www.nps.gov/acad/planyourvisit/duckharbor.htm


 

That's it.  It was near Acadia.  Word is out now.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Apr 25, 2012)

Badfish740 said:


> Good call-we went two years ago and can't wait to go back. There's so much more of Maine to see though. I think is the summit of Sargent Mountain:


 
Awesome picture...Cool Dog!


----------

